# Light from Within



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a scene that happened over Sparks Lake in Oregon. A long single lenticular cloud started to disperse right at sunset to create an array of stunning cloud structures. The side light from sunset brought incredible definition and depth to the sky. 




Light from Within by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate you with every fibre of my being.

Stunning image!!!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 29, 2014)

....yup. Insane.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I hate you with every fibre of my being.



, thanks tirediron. 



jsecordphoto said:


> ....yup. Insane.



It _was_ crazy.


----------



## TeomanDemirhan (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh my God, no no no no....


----------



## dvjproductions (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy wow. I don't know how well I would manage to take this shot...I think I would be standing in awe to remember I had a camera.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 29, 2014)

WOW, what a great capture!!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 29, 2014)

Breathtaking. Love the trees as a focal point.  Outstanding.


----------



## paigew (Jul 29, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2014)

You guys rock! thanks all.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 29, 2014)

Chalk another one up. 

Another masterpiece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Jul 29, 2014)

The best I have seen of your work.  Great job.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## runnah (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you post another shot from this spot? I think I like the composition of the island better. But still a great shot and great timing.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 29, 2014)

Woah.  No...  Whoah!  no...  *WHOAH!


*Very impressive, Master Majeed.  Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Did you post another shot from this spot? I think I like the composition of the island better. But still a great shot and great timing.



No I haven't. You cray  



pgriz said:


> Woah.  No...  Whoah!  no...  WHOAH!  Very impressive, Master Majeed.  Very impressive indeed.



Thanks !!!


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 29, 2014)

Let me add another, WOW! Incredible shot.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 30, 2014)

Rob5589 said:


> Let me add another, WOW! Incredible shot.



Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Sarmad (Jul 30, 2014)

Stunning, like they say, completely nailed it. I'm jealous.


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 30, 2014)

I love it!

And nominated it for photo of the month.  Your third on thd list, I'd say you've had a good July!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm new to this sight, but not photography.....having said that, I can honestly say that is the most beautiful, memorable scenic I've ever had the pleasure of seeing....thank you for posting.....


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jul 30, 2014)

An absolutely gorgeous photo - I love it!:heart:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone so much! 



bc_steve said:


> I love it!
> 
> And nominated it for photo of the month.  Your third on thd list, I'd say you've had a good July!



I really appreciate that!



Wizard1500 said:


> I'm new to this sight, but not photography.....having said that, I can honestly say that is the most beautiful, memorable scenic I've ever had the pleasure of seeing....thank you for posting.....



It is one of my greatest hopes to make images that are memorable. Thanks!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wait a sec! Why was I not following your photography page yet? :scratch: Anyways, making up for the mistake, what a great capture! :mrgreen:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is any of this sky directly attributable to the fires you all have been experiencing? Not thinking of the color but more of the way the cloud formation is working.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 30, 2014)

That is stunning!   Beautiful!!  

For as long as I've been following you on Flickr I am constantly impressed with your work.  This one is really exceptional!  I am envious.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 30, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Wait a sec! Why was I not following your photography page yet? :scratch: Anyways, making up for the mistake, what a great capture! :mrgreen:



Thanks! 



ceeboy14 said:


> Is any of this sky directly attributable to the fires you all have been experiencing? Not thinking of the color but more of the way the cloud formation is working.



I'm not sure. This was taken on the 4th of July, before the fires, so probably not. 



TCampbell said:


> That is stunning!   Beautiful!!
> 
> For as long as I've been following you on Flickr I am constantly impressed with your work.  This one is really exceptional!  I am envious.



I appreciate that a lot! I know that I'm pretty damn lucky I got to see this in person.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 30, 2014)

Absolutely incredible!! Inspiring work!


----------



## Civchic (Jul 31, 2014)

Just...holy crap.

It's like Nature opens up and gifts you with these scenes, knowing you'll do them justice.

Add me in with the other poster who would probably forget I even had a camera, seeing this.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 31, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Absolutely incredible!! Inspiring work!



Thanks Jazzie!



Civchic said:


> Just...holy crap.
> 
> It's like Nature opens up and gifts you with these scenes, knowing you'll do them justice.
> 
> Add me in with the other poster who would probably forget I even had a camera, seeing this.



I actually felt I was a very unlucky landscape photographer for a long time. Light would never cooperate. I've had a good string of luck lately. I also try to go out when the forecast is partly cloudy, to increase my odds of something interesting happening. Of course, nothing could predict something like this. This is a very rare display in nature.


----------



## a_auger (Aug 1, 2014)

So I just had a look at your Flickr.. jaw-droppingly beautiful shots! That's the sort of landscape photography that I've always wanted to work up to. Inspiring work!


----------



## Caymex (Aug 1, 2014)

very beautiful shot


----------



## Thatguyjae (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm extremely new to this site, and fairly new to digital photography and I have to say seeing shots like this is truly an inspiration! 
Truly beautiful shot I hope to continue improving so that I can someday post something that's close to this amazing [emoji2]


----------



## cdryden (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't seem to find the right words to express how much I like this capture. Lets just say I like it more than peanut butter......and I really like peanut butter!


----------



## olly (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, it's unbelievable ! It's really cool


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 8, 2014)

Again, thanks everyone. 



a_auger said:


> So I just had a look at your Flickr.. jaw-droppingly beautiful shots! That's the sort of landscape photography that I've always wanted to work up to. Inspiring work!



Thanks so much for the kind words. Just work hard and the rest will come in time. 



Caymex said:


> very beautiful shot



Thanks!!



Thatguyjae said:


> I'm extremely new to this site, and fairly new to digital photography and I have to say seeing shots like this is truly an inspiration! Truly beautiful shot I hope to continue improving so that I can someday post something that's close to this amazing [emoji2]



well , one thing is being lucky enough to be there!  Go out in favorable conditions. Use hourly forecasts! 



cdryden said:


> I can't seem to find the right words to express how much I like this capture. Lets just say I like it more than peanut butter......and I really like peanut butter!



Wow. I'm not going to dispute the goodness of peanut butter. 



olly said:


> Oh, it's unbelievable ! It's really cool



Thanks!


----------

